# SOFIA | I-Tower | 113m | 30 fl | U/C



## ВОДА

*iTower (Marriott Hotel)

Sofia, Bulgaria*


*Height:* 113m
*Surface:* 66,000m2
*5-star Marriott hotel:* 206 rooms
*Apartments:* 60

*Renders:*



















*Source:* http://www.proarch-bg.com/


----------



## COD

Starting preparation works on the plot.



Alledia said:


> Информация:
> По околовръста на големия паркинг до КНСБ, входа на който от почти три месеца е препречен с бетонени блокове, от събота са започнали да изникват тези железни прътове, които очевидно са за изграждането на ограда, като днес работниците са продупчили дупки по цялата обиколка на явно вече бившия паркинг. Също, вечерта един камион с полуремарке беше спрял на бул. Христо Ботев малко по-надолу от City Tower и разтоварваше масивен багер (извинявам се за лошото качество на последната снимка)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дали това не е началото на строителството на трети небостъргач?
> Или ще е просто поредната офис-сграда?
> Явно съвсем скоро ще се разбере ...





spatrandeho said:


> I tower
> 
> Проекта обаче е доста стар и не знам дали е все така актуален и адекватен към днешна дата.
> 
> Източник


----------



## levski166

Значи искате да кажете, че трябва да следя още един проект, nice :lol:


----------



## VariousArtist

ВОДА;82581753 said:


> *i-Tower
> 
> Sofia, Bulgaria*
> 
> 
> *Renders:*
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> *Source:* http://www.proarch-bg.com/en/?c=4&d=107




Ааааам...., к'во е т'ва Doc ​


----------



## ВОДА

VariousArtist said:


> Ааааам...., к'во е т'ва Doc ​


You don't like it, or what?


----------



## D Day

Това ли ще са нашите кули близнаци?


----------



## ВОДА

*December 12, 2015*



Alledia said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*December 23, 2015*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Project started - current status: *Ground works*


----------



## ВОДА

*September 21st, 2017*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

The 5-star Marriott hotel is U/C already. :cheers:



Alledia TPO said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*November 19, 2017*

1/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

2/2 



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*December 11, 2017*

1/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

2/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* December 22, 2017*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* January 31, 2018*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*March 3, 2018*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*March 13, 2018*

1/2



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

2/2



racata said:


> поглед от последния етаж на Телус


----------



## ВОДА

*March 24th, 2018*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*April 1st, 2018

1/3*



bojo6666 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



bojo6666 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



bojo6666 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Archaeology?  

*April 13th, 2018*



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46411961.1073741836.1581030126&type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА

_Google translated article_


> *Italian company invests 100 million euro in a Marriot Hotel in Sofia
> 
> April 17, 2018 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 100m euro will be invested in the future high-rise hotel in Sofia. It will operate under the world-famous Marriott brand and will be located in downtown Sofia. The building is currently being built on the Solnier Market, where two high-rise buildings (the building of CITUB and recently opened City Tower) rise. *The hotel should be ready by 2020.*
> 
> Investor is the Italian company I Tower, managed by Vittorio Glory. The company was created specifically for the investment in the new skyscraper in Sofia. The paid-in capital is 22 million euros, and the owner of the company is Finvis, a Finnish company that deals with real estate, telecommunications and paper products.
> 
> *More than € 58 million of investment in the future Marriott hotel is provided by a bank loan from the Black Sea Trade and Development Bank (32 million euros) and Postbank (26.3 million euros). *
> 
> ...
> 
> The company is indirectly present in Sofia, but under other brands. This was done after the acquisition of the American Starwood Hotels & Resorts, which has provided its brands to the Sofia Hotel Balkan (with The Luxury Collection brand) and the Senses Hotel (part of the Design Hotels chain).


*Source*


----------



## ВОДА

*April 17th, 2018

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

* April 23rd, 2018*



racata said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213891049064631&set=pcb.949404098552509&type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА

*April 30th, 2018*



>


https://dnes.dir.bg/obshtestvo/arheolozi-pravyat-razkopki-pri-stroezha-na-hotel-mariot


----------



## ВОДА

*May 11th, 2018

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

Archaeologists have finished their part (*video*):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/593440387482217/permalink/982119661947619/


----------



## ВОДА

*June 19th, 2018*



>


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28362088.1073741831.1581030126&type=3&theater


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - June 26th, 2018

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 24th, 2018

1/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - July 29th, 2018*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



bojo6666 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 5th, 2019*



vass said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - August 25th, 2019*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - September 18th, 2019

1/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - October 18th, 2019*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - October 23rd, 2019*



А.Драганов;163572200 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 1st, 2019*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 12th, 2019*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 14th, 2019*



benjaminn said:


> click


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 25th, 2019

1/4*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/4*



racata said:


> тука май ще е рампата за подземните


----------



## ВОДА

*3/4*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*4/4*



racata said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 27th, 2019*



benjaminn said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - November 28th, 2019*



plmailbg said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - December 2nd, 2019

1/2*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/2*



AutoCastro said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*Update - December 7th, 2019

1/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*2/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## ВОДА

*3/3*



kraxx said:


>


----------



## kraxx

And it's going up...


----------



## kraxx

Things are moving upwards


----------



## Robotic Bookworm

American chain Marriott's first 5 star hotel in Sofia. Two bodies - 6 floors high office building and 30 floors high main building (-3 underground, 0-21 hotel part, 22-29 residential, 30 panoramic).


----------



## kraxx

Construction is ongoing again


----------

